# General > Birdwatching >  Help - Crows !

## badger

I have always fed the birds in my garden and love to watch them.  Not very exciting food, just hanging feeders - one nuts and one seed.  Suddenly I am inundated with crows which come back as fast as I chase them off, all over the tree taking the food and frightening the little birds.  What can I do?  Too near houses to offer target practise  :Frown:

----------


## Liz

Oh I know how you feel as have the same problem.

Do you find they come more in the mornings?   We took the feeders down overnight as they were bombarding them in the morning.

Since doing this there seem to be a lot less of them coming into the garden so hoping they've gone elsewhere.  Maybe to your place Badger by the sound of it! ::

----------


## badger

Gee thanks Liz - I really didn't invite them.  There have always been lots around here but it's only recently they've started using me as a free shop and they come all day - if there's food they come, often around half a dozen.  My poor little birds don't stand a chance  ::

----------


## Liz

They are a flipping pest as, as you say, they stop the wee birds getting to the feed. :Frown: 

They would go when I shooed them away but came back not long after.  The problem is I think some are nesting not far from us. Also, there are Rooks nesting in a couple of chimneys so will be fun when they hatch!!!! ::

----------


## Liz

Badger I thought you might be interested in these.  http://www.birdfood.co.uk/products.p...d=2&nav_id=147

I think I will invest in some when I can afford it.

----------


## Kenn

Where are your feeders located badger?
I have a bird table and the feeders hang underneath it in order that the larger birds have no way of getting to them although I do have a Hooded Crow who will make a quick dash for the tray at the top.I also have Collared Doves and a Wood Pigeon that come to the ground under the feeders to gather the seeds and grains rejected by the smaller Finches,Siskins and the like.
In my previous home, the feeders were in amongst the ivy on a wall giving the larger birds no chance to sneak in for a quick meal.

----------


## ducati

Interesting question, why do you feed birds? 

And why not Crows? They have to survive too. And their staple diet is Leatherjackets. I noticed someone on the Gardening forum looking for a way of killing off Leatherjackets so if lots of Gardeners are doing that it might account for the crows being desperate.

Why not set up a seperate area to feed larger birds, might be interesting  :Grin:

----------


## badger

> Where are your feeders located badger?
> I have a bird table and the feeders hang underneath it in order that the larger birds have no way of getting to them although I do have a Hooded Crow who will make a quick dash for the tray at the top.I also have Collared Doves and a Wood Pigeon that come to the ground under the feeders to gather the seeds and grains rejected by the smaller Finches,Siskins and the like.
> In my previous home, the feeders were in amongst the ivy on a wall giving the larger birds no chance to sneak in for a quick meal.


They're hanging in a small tree, which is what I always did in my last garden but for some reason I never had a problem there.  Don't know where else to put them here and the crows seem able to hang on to the feeders so occasionally they get broken.  Don't mind the doves and pigeons so much as they stick to picking up seeds from the ground, like yours.  

I'm thinking of getting nyjer seed as well as there are a few finches and presumably the crows wouldn't try that.  The birds are my only pets and I'm getting quite cross  ::

----------


## badger

> Interesting question, why do you feed birds? 
> 
> And why not Crows? They have to survive too. And their staple diet is Leatherjackets. I noticed someone on the Gardening forum looking for a way of killing off Leatherjackets so if lots of Gardeners are doing that it might account for the crows being desperate.
> 
> Why not set up a seperate area to feed larger birds, might be interesting


I suppose I feed birds because I like to see them - expensive hobby!  There are far too many crows and I'm not aware they are endangered like the smaller birds. 

Do you have any suggstions for telling the birds which are their own feeding areas?  Little signs?  Pictures?   :Smile:

----------


## ducati

> I suppose I feed birds because I like to see them - expensive hobby! There are far too many crows and I'm not aware they are endangered like the smaller birds. 
> 
> Do you have any suggstions for telling the birds which are their own feeding areas? Little signs? Pictures?


Easy peesy. Write one sign in Crow (if there are lots of them BTW they are Rooks) and one sign in small bird i.e. Finch Sparrow Siskin etc.


 ::  ::

----------


## porshiepoo

I built a bird table with roof and then clad the sides in weldmesh that would only let the little birdies in.
All birds except Starlings and Crows can now get at the goodies I put out.
The peanut feeders are a free for all I'm afraid.

I bought a seed feeder that was designed to keep squirrels out but whether it keeps the crows off I don't know. I haven't seen any on it but it doesn't mean they aren't sneaking on at night.

----------


## badger

I was looking at squirrel proof cage things which fit over feeders on the RSPB site but they are horribly expensive and don't know if they would keep crows (rooks?) out.  I was wondering about some home made device Porshie - have to give it more thought.  Meanwhile have stopped feeding although it's so hard to resist their little disappointed faces.  Expect I'll give in again.

----------


## Liz

It may be worth you trying again Badger as, withdrawing food for a period in the morning, has greatly reduced the number of crows coming into our garden.

Also with the farmers cutting grass just now a lot of them will be in the fields.
Crows that is not farmers. Well they will be too! ::

----------


## badger

Yes I did try that Liz - stopped for a few days but as soon as I put food out again they all came back.  Very efficient grapevine  ::  .  My feeders hang in a small tree and the crows/rooks seem to have no problem hanging on them even though they're cheap plastic ones.  

Ducati - haven't tried signs yet!

----------


## Leanne

> Meanwhile have stopped feeding although it's so hard to resist their little disappointed faces.  Expect I'll give in again.


It's a shame that the big bullies take over isn't it? The summer and autumn shouldn't be too bad but we shouldn't stop feeding in the winter as the birds will use all their energy to get to our (empty) food table and may not have enough to gather afterwards. We went skiing for 2 weeks one year and came back to a fair few deaths  :Frown: 

Edit - What about one of these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SQUIRREL-PROOF...item23042f0800

----------


## Liz

> Yes I did try that Liz - stopped for a few days but as soon as I put food out again they all came back.  Very efficient grapevine  .  My feeders hang in a small tree and the crows/rooks seem to have no problem hanging on them even though they're cheap plastic ones.  
> 
> Ducati - haven't tried signs yet!


Och that's a shame! If they need to hang on the feeders to get to the food how about trying putting something on them, like cooking oil, to make them slippery? I'm assuming the wee birdies have perches to sit on?





> It's a shame that the big bullies take over isn't it? The summer and autumn shouldn't be too bad but we shouldn't stop feeding in the winter as the birds will use all their energy to get to our (empty) food table and may not have enough to gather afterwards. We went skiing for 2 weeks one year and came back to a fair few deaths


I agree with you Leanne as they do come to depend on us for their food once we start feeding them.
I feed all year round as they need lots of energy for rearing their chicks.

They give me a lot of pleasure even though they cost me a small fortune! ::

----------


## catran

> Oh I know how you feel as have the same problem.
> 
> Do you find they come more in the mornings?   We took the feeders down overnight as they were bombarding them in the morning.
> 
> Since doing this there seem to be a lot less of them coming into the garden so hoping they've gone elsewhere.  Maybe to your place Badger by the sound of it!


Do you get the seagulls as well? Crows have just started to come this year and they appear to be extremely hungry and they sure do have fights with the seagulls and as you say mornings are the worst and our poor little birds, the gulls are even in the bird bath drinki g the water.

----------


## Liz

> Do you get the seagulls as well? Crows have just started to come this year and they appear to be extremely hungry and they sure do have fights with the seagulls and as you say mornings are the worst and our poor little birds, the gulls are even in the bird bath drinki g the water.


No, thankfully, we don't get seagulls coming into the garden.  I have to confess, and will probably get shouted at for this, but we throw bread etc out in the field next to our house and this stops them coming into the garden looking for food.

Thankfully, they are getting plenty to eat in the fields just now with the farmers cutting the grass.

----------


## badger

Oh don't!  We have lots of seagulls flying over but they haven't been in the garden yet.  Doesn't bear thinking about.  

I bought a cage for one of my feeders today just to see if it worked and seems OK so far.  Took a bit of adjusting before the little birds could manage to perch on the feeder inside but they soon got the hang of it so I'm going to get another one for the nuts and hope that does the trick. It's a bit weird seeing birds in cages hanging from the tree but they don't seem to mind.  I'll let you know how it goes  :Smile: 

Expensive business this bird feeding.

----------


## Liz

Glad the cages are working Badger. Where did you get them?

Yes feeding birds is a very expensive hobby. Lovely though to see, and hear, them in the garden. :Grin:

----------


## annthracks

:: 


> I have always fed the birds in my garden and love to watch them.  Not very exciting food, just hanging feeders - one nuts and one seed.  Suddenly I am inundated with crows which come back as fast as I chase them off, all over the tree taking the food and frightening the little birds.  What can I do?  Too near houses to offer target practise


Can't you do what I do and wedge the food (or feeders in your case) into the smaller branches of the trees?

I find the crows and seagulls can't get to the food although it doesn't stop the "rodent" starlings...

----------


## badger

Don't think that would work with mine as they manage to break them and seem very persistent.

Also getting very cheeky!  Haven't had time to fill the feeder today for various reasons so they rang the front door bell.  I rushed to answer and found the button pushed in so it carried on ringing while they flew away.

Liz - I got it at Pets at Home but please don't tell anyone  :Wink:  as I want to buy another tomorrow.  They're not ideal as you have to make sure the bottom of the feeder touches the bottom of the cage as otherwise it seems they can't hop onto the perch.  Will have to change the way it hangs.

----------


## Liz

Ha ha Badger I love the idea of the crows ringing your doorbell!

Okay your secrets safe with me so here's hoping you get another one from Pets At Home.

I have very big feeders so can't put them further into the tree so they are open to the bigger birds like the crows.

Aw Annthracks I love starlings!  I think they are cheeky wee things and, whilst they can shove the wee birds out at times, they don't stop them getting fed in the way that the crows do.
Also, due to the weight of the crows they often break my feeders. Especially the seed trays.

Here's hoping you have found the solution Badger. :Grin:

----------


## badger

Now got two of those squirrel cages and they work really well.  Little birds absolutely love them, hopping around inside.  I suppose it gives them something else to perch on.  Crows came back today and are looking very puzzled and a bit cross but haven't managed to figure out how to get the food so fingers crossed they won't.  

Two problems so far.  The bottom of the feeder needs to rest on the bottom of the cage as if it hangs above the birds don't seem able to hop onto the perches to feed.  Also I've got them wired to branches and it seems you are supposed to take the whole thing down to fill so have got to get some quick release clips to fit on the cage.  All a bit trial and error.

Definitely worth it just to see how happy little birds are  :Smile:

----------


## Leanne

I've always thought that the reason we don't get crows is because of the dogs/cats but no, I've just seen the cockrel chasing them off! If you want a guard cockrel just give me a shout  :Wink:

----------


## badger

That sounds fun.  If they manage to crack my cages I'll let you know.  So far they're just sitting on the roof shouting at me.

----------


## Leanne

> So far they're just sitting on the roof shouting at me.


Demanding their breakfast  :Wink:

----------

